# Never Summer SL-R or Arbor Element?



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

dbelaga said:


> The title says it all. Anybody got anything for me?


ive heard nothig but perfect from either, any more info? height weight riding preference where you ride?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I like never summer bettr usually, so id go with the sl-r


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah thanks for gettin back. im 6' 185. Been riding 10 years or so. I wakeboard, longboard, surf etc. so im brushed up for the season. This is my first nice snowboard purchase. seeing as Im in Indiana for school for the past 4 years its been harder to justify scrounging up the $ for that over the wakeboard. but Ill be midwestin it on groomers and park. ill be up in VT and out to CO this season so I plan on rockin some fresh powder. I'm thinking 60/40 freeride/park. and i wear size 12 boots. thanks again for the response. PEACE


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

With size 12 boots you should probably look into a wide board. I ordered myself a Legacy-R which is a wide SL-R (haven't gotten to use it yet) You'll like the bigger board in the colorado Powder.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

3 year warranty on the NS. What's the Arbor come with?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Arbor comes with a 2yr warranty. You may or may not care, but they're one of the first companies to be really eco-friendly. Their whole line is designed/manufactured that way.

I had an Arbor Mystic last year and loved the board. Have also demo'd several other boards from them. I haven't tried NS boards, but I highly recommend Arbor to everyone. The Element is a board you'll love and keep for a long time. It's a great choice for an all-mountain board that focuses on freeriding and powder, and will still work for freestyle. Def not a park-specific board. Arbor has other ones in their line for that.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> Arbor comes with a 2yr warranty. You may or may not care, but they're one of the first companies to be really eco-friendly. Their whole line is designed/manufactured that way.


Interesting. Thanks for the info, I was not aware of their eco stance. always good to see people doing that.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

I've never ridden either of them, but I did notice an Arbor Element standing on a rack at waterville valley and it looked _awesome_. Just sayin'


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

yeah its sexy as f**k. I feel like I might have more fun on the NS though. Seems like it might have more versatility. 155 or 158 is the question.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

ey and what about the rome anthem?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

at 5'8 and 200 I have no probs handling the 158... u might want the legacy r (wide sl r version)


----------

